# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Neutral Pandaren with both factions when get out starter zone

## foxdodo

step 1: Create a Pandaren and level up, you can questing but do Not choose any faction
step 2: Level up by mining or herbing if you can't get xp from mobs.Reach lvl 20 and learn Zen Pilgrimage - Spell - World of Warcraft. 
step 3: Go to The Peak of Serenity and find a place drown yourself. Run towards to The Maelstrom on world map with spirit buff and die again.
step 4: After the second death you can now talk to Spirit Healer and rez at Kun-Lai summit
screenshot View image: pan
Note: You can complete quest from both factions

Credit to 丧钟镇剑客
=====================================================
Update:
Now you can ask two 3rd faction Pandaren for help, to summon you outta starter area.
A WL summon stone would do the trick, otherwise you have to use the dungeon summon stone, which has a lvl 15 requirement.

Update:2012-10-12
At lvl 15 you can queue LFD (hotkey Ctrl+I) with other 3rd faction pandaren, kill yourself in dungeon then rez at Spirit Healer ==> profit (Note: Do NOT queue Ragefire Chasm)

----------


## Ninjashifter

I would recommend posting this to elite, way too awesome.

----------


## jimmys96

Yeah please move this too elite.. This is way too awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## empty_skillz

> step 1: Create a Pandaren and level up, you can questing but do Not choose any faction
> step 2: Level up by mining or herbing if you can't get xp from mobs.Reach lvl 20 and learn Zen Pilgrimage - Spell - World of Warcraft. 
> step 3: Go to The Peak of Serenity and find a place drown yourself. Run towards to The Maelstrom on world map with spirit buff and die again.
> step 4: After the second death you can now talk to Spirit Healer and rez at Kun-Lai summit
> screenshot View image: pan
> Note: You can complete quest from both factions 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to 丧钟镇剑客


so i can be both alliance and horde, meaning i wont be attacked b the guards in orgrimmar nor stormwind? 

why are lazy leechers and those WITHOUT ELITE acess wanting this to be posted in elite? wtf leave it alone its already read..

----------


## jimmys96

Because these lazy leechers and non elites (including myself) have already read this and would not want it hotfixed before we are able to do it.

----------


## Igzz

> so i can be both alliance and horde, meaning i wont be attacked b the guards in orgrimmar nor stormwind? 
> 
> why are lazy leechers and those WITHOUT ELITE acess wanting this to be posted in elite? wtf leave it alone its already read..


Because they have already seen the exploit, but do not want others to see it. Basically, they are too lazy to contribute to achieve the elite rank and at the same time very greedy.

----------


## danog1234

So you just never pick a faction? Where do you complete the quests? Wouldn't completing some quests give you rep with stormwind / orgrimmar, etc?

----------


## drkd11

> Because they have already seen the exploit, but do not want others to see it. Basically, they are too lazy to contribute to achieve the elite rank and at the same time very greedy.


You can't just contribute anything...You have to contribute enough things that haven't already been posted that get a ton of rep. I've been a member here for years and contributed a few things 1 or 2 that got moved to elite I believe. I'm still stuck here. I don't go out of my way looking for exploits, but anything I find, I post here. Guess I am lazy because I don't get lucky and find exploits?

----------


## Palumir

Copied from the wowwiki
"_There are currently no profession trainers on the Wandering Isle."

So unless you tell me where theese trainers are i can not do it

Copied from wow forums

_I found the Profession Trainer in the starting area for the Pandarians, There is just one guy that will train you on everything, he is east of the Temple of the Five Dawns on the road towards the Singing Pools. he doesnt show up on the Tracker but he is there hope this helps someone  :Smile:  good luck

I also found him after i read another post that said his name is whittler dewei

----------


## drkd11

You can't send your character any mail or anything until they selected a faction. I am curious to see if you can even trade with them. What are the benefits to being able to do this that you can't do with having 1 horde and 1 ally?

----------


## gongmang1

v587  :Wink:   :Wink: 
有空试试

----------


## Palumir

> You can't send your character any mail or anything until they selected a faction. I am curious to see if you can even trade with them. What are the benefits to being able to do this that you can't do with having 1 horde and 1 ally?


You can ride your horde/alliance mounts both on a neutral pandaren im assuming i would also like to point this out by the way is this not only for the monk class? or does every class get zen pilgrimage

----------


## foxdodo

> You can't send your character any mail or anything until they selected a faction. I am curious to see if you can even trade with them. What are the benefits to being able to do this that you can't do with having 1 horde and 1 ally?


Imagine the 3rd faction raiding groups :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## foxdodo

> v587  
> 有空试试


国内网站到处都有写了,你还找到这来




> You can ride your horde/alliance mounts both on a neutral pandaren im assuming i would also like to point this out by the way is this not only for the monk class? or does every class get zen pilgrimage


Pick any class you like

----------


## gongmang1

路过帮顶呗....xd

----------


## Winsane

If this is patched when i get home i'll be so mad..

----------


## Rayz

Can anyone test to see if you can go into the opposite factions city after doing this along with some faction specific quests. For example -> exploit, horde quests, go to alliance city.

----------


## Rawrlers

Holy crap is that slow, it's slower than leveling from 85 - 90.

----------


## funerailles

You will be able to queue BG between the factions with no problem xD

----------


## SpiritWolf

UUUGH this grind to 20 is terrible. Lol. But uh. Can we move this to elite? o_o I can see this getting fixed really soon if it isn't D:

----------


## tittypop

do you have to get 10-20 without leaving that area or what? once you hit 15 you can dungeon it

----------


## Vancleef

nice....... im now lv.20 and the spell doesnt port me from the island >.< (EU)

----------


## arleqin

You cannot queue for bg's/dungs till you go out from wandering isle, checked via RAF leveling.

----------


## Vancleef

i ty it a second time it ports me too pandaria !!!!! (EU) (after relog and without HS cd)

----------


## HeavyFrost

nvm  :Big Grin:  didn't read this page

----------


## roeliekt

Am i understanding this correctly if i say you can group up/whisper with both alliance and horde or is this only NPC-related?

----------


## Winsane

> i ty it a second time it ports me too pandaria !!!!! (EU) (after relog and without HS cd)


So you confirm that it works?

----------


## Vancleef

yes it works on EU im now in pandaria with my lv.20 monk but i dont know how to reach kalimdor or so on..

----------


## foxdodo

> yes it works on EU im now in pandaria with my lv.20 monk but i dont know how to reach kalimdor or so on..


There's a portal in Paw'don Village

----------


## Vancleef

the portal works thanks ; )

----------


## DeathComesForU

Can this be used to move stuff cross faction easily? Or can you not interact with players/Auctioneers?

----------


## zubrik

move this to elite!!

----------


## VoTuUS

This is awesome.. no point on moving it to elite, it's likely to be fixed soon. *+7* rep

----------


## Vancleef

you cant interact with players ...... but you can use the Auctioneers both factions ; )

----------


## Devilsdog

I will now be missing my first raid with my guild because of you I'm leveling a Panderan  :Big Grin:  "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to foxdodo again". I will definitely +rep when I can, excellent find!

----------


## Steffenftw

Thank you for the share  :Smile:  will be leveling a pandaren now!

----------


## xdixonx

Any tips on leveling? Just from 12-13 took me ages.

----------


## bcofido

Use RAF and learn mining and herbalism with the desired char, level up with some quests (the whole line leads to Level 15 with RAF bonuses), then there´s a nice spot in the eastern part, everything´s respawned when you´re done with your round. Took me 1 hour to reach Level 20 from Level 13 on. 

https://i.imgur.com/GLjUp.jpg

----------


## Devanh

Thanks :Smile:  ill start now:P

----------


## SoNET

> You can't just contribute anything...You have to contribute enough things that haven't already been posted that get a ton of rep. I've been a member here for years and contributed a few things 1 or 2 that got moved to elite I believe. I'm still stuck here. I don't go out of my way looking for exploits, but anything I find, I post here. Guess I am lazy because I don't get lucky and find exploits?


The reason you're still at your rank is because of your own laziness. If you don't work for it you won't get it. I have way more rep than you, and have only been a member for 2 months

----------


## TehVoyager

> Because these lazy leechers and non elites (including myself) have already read this and would not want it hotfixed before we are able to do it.


AKA: they dont want anyone ELSE to know, so they can feel unique

the worgen starter zone stuff was never posted in elite, imo this doesnt need it either.

but, im not the op.

----------


## Washuu

Almost level fifteen!

----------


## Devanh

Wow this takes agesxD lvl 13 atm

----------


## roeliekt

> Almost level fifteen!


at level 10 now, looks like i wont be logging out then

Edit: nvm je edited your post

----------


## HydEen

What happens when you queue a bg?

----------


## eggsampler

Confirming this is working.

- Setting hearthstone to new places works
- Can't seem to use zen pilgrimage after the first time
- Auction houses all work, however you're isolated from sending mail to anyone
- People can cast spells on you and you on them, eg heals/resses
- Both horde and alliance are "friendly"
- When you die in anywhere other than pandaria (only really tested EK though, and inside stockades) you res on your corpse as I'm guessing there are no valid GYs there. Pandaren GYs all appear to work normally though.
- You can get horde and alliance specific flight paths (at least in Pandaria)

Things I want to try,
- Forming a guild using pandas in the starting zone

Things that don't work,
- Can't queue for bgs, instances anything like that as you haven't chosen a faction
- All channels are empty (including trade) as you're technically on a different faction
- You chat in pandaren and no one can understand you in say (not sure if other pandas can who have chosen a faction)
- Can't whisper, mail, trade, invite anyone (again, another faction)
- Portals in the shrines aren't usable (paw'don alliance one does, honeydew isn't visible)

Once you've set your hearthstone to somewhere outside the starting area it doesn't look like you can get back to the starting zone, so yeah. Not really an issue unless you actually want to choose a faction :P

----------


## Washuu

If auction houses work, that means you could exploit cross faction pricing. If Copper Ore is ridiculously priced on Alliance, but cheap on Horde. Buy low, sell high!

----------


## Washuu

> Use RAF and learn mining and herbalism with the desired char, level up with some quests (the whole line leads to Level 15 with RAF bonuses), then there´s a nice spot in the eastern part, everything´s respawned when you´re done with your round. Took me 1 hour to reach Level 20 from Level 13 on. 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/GLjUp.jpg


This is a really good route especially if you avoid some of the strangler nodes. There are ten nodes and it takes 90-100 nodes to level each level. Ten laps takes about thirty minutes, so once mob experience stops at level 15 it should take 2.5 hours to get to 20 with normal experience.

----------


## rockyfortesque

NOT WORKING.... when you try cast Zen Pilgrimage at wandering isle there is error message "You can't use that here."
(tested with panda monk lvl 20 - EU)

edit: Do you have any specific place where you can cast Zen Pilgrimage?

edit2: Maybe its possible to get summon (for example summoning stone shadowfang keep) from those neutral pandarens that already left starting zone... if somebody is already out of Wandering Isle and want try to summon me contact me at skype (rocky.fortesque)

----------


## xdixonx

> If auction houses work, that means you could exploit cross faction pricing. If Copper Ore is ridiculously priced on Alliance, but cheap on Horde. Buy low, sell high!


Yeah, but I'm betting you now that you'd get banned faster than most people can level to 20 if you did this.

----------


## drkd11

> The reason you're still at your rank is because of your own laziness. If you don't work for it you won't get it. I have way more rep than you, and have only been a member for 2 months


I've got a job and a life. I don't have time to sit around and look for this stuff like you. I post it as I find it.

----------


## SoNET

> I've got a job and a life. I don't have time to sit around and look for this stuff like you. I post it as I find it.


Haha. Chill, friend.

I was just pointing out that it doesn't take many years to achieve Contributor status.

----------


## spuzz1988

Id like to take this a step farther with raf. im thinking once you get a monk to level 20 and get it out of the zone, maybe you can get the monk out, then maybe friend summon another class out, such as a mage and get portals to every town. this way you could get something other than a monk out of the starting area.

----------


## rockyfortesque

i guess that its FIXED.... Zen Pilgrimage wont teleport you out after cast is finished... (atleast i cant find place where it works)

----------


## kristhelord

Doesn't work for me either.. They fixed that pretty fast =/

----------


## rockyfortesque

maybe 2 players that are already out could summon us by using instance summoning stone.... but how to find them :-/

----------


## Devanh

Are you sure it's fixed? rememebr to press the spell twice!

----------


## kristhelord

> Are you sure it's fixed? rememebr to press the spell twice!


What do you mean by that?
I just tried spamclicking it, that didn't work either. Seems to not work on eu at least.

Could be awesome if someone with 2 characters out of pandaria could summon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Devanh

Hmm well then lets try find 1 or 2x who is out side! already

----------


## Thunderofnl

Is this fixed for sure because I still have 1 level to go...


BTW: Fixed on EU or on US?

----------


## rockyfortesque

fixed on EU

----------


## Yiqubha

there's no point in exploiting the auction house since the gold will be stuck on that character until you do choose a faction

----------


## xpowers

> there's no point in exploiting the auction house since the gold will be stuck on that character until you do choose a faction


could you trade to a friend then have them trade to another toon?

Also, is this patched on US?

----------


## Thunderofnl

588 freaking herbs/nodes.. now lets try.

----------


## BlackMagician

> fixed on EU


how exactly did they fix it?

----------


## Thunderofnl

> how exactly did they fix it?


You get "You can't use that here" error message.

----------


## BlackMagician

Can Pandaren that already left the island (without choosing a faction ofc) make a grp with you to teleport you somewhere?

----------


## Thunderofnl

Could always try...
Wanna b.net?

----------


## rockyfortesque

i guess so... but how you want to find them?

----------


## Winsane

This being fixed before i got the chance to use it makes me a sad panda..

(see what i did there?)

----------


## spuzz1988

im thinking people already out might be able to summon people with a summoning stone. youd need at least 2 people. i think only the non factioned people can meed up. have 2 people alrady out in sw summon a 3rd person stuck in with a summong stone, and you should be able to get out. anyone wanna try? pst me with battle tag if you have a panda out already.

2 pandas already out on different servers + 1 panda in the starting area should all be able to get in the same group, 2 out summon another out. and the chain goes on.

----------


## Thunderofnl

Yeah come one guys. PM me ur battletag we'll try it! EU HERE

----------


## rockyfortesque

looking for 2 unflaged pandarens PM me battletags  :Smile:  EU
my skype name: rocky.fortesque

as reward I can provide you crossrealm group for rare farm and other stuff (everytime you need)  :Smile:

----------


## jimmys96

Any info if the summoning actually works?

----------


## Bhald

Looking for 2 US neutral pandaren to summon me out. Pm me asp. Thanks.

----------


## SpiritWolf

Can not use the Zen pilg spell any more :| I knew I should have done it last night instead of going to sleep.

----------


## Tehownage

LF 2 eu neutral pandas to do this with! would really appriciate it!

skype: max.unknown1 .. add  :Smile:

----------


## Washuu

> Can not use the Zen pilg spell any more :| I knew I should have done it last night instead of going to sleep.


Yep, appears to be patched on the US now as well.

----------


## foxdodo

Summon stone from wl work with any lvl, but the dungeon summon stone has a lvl requirement.
Anyway, hope you guys could gather a raiding group, that would be amazing

----------


## Ehnoah

Looking for 2 EU Players who can summon me out ! (Need I level 20? )

----------


## Washuu

I am trying to get off the island with very little success. I got to a point where it said Great Sea, but it was still part of the island. They were very thorough with making sure that automatic teleport would always work.

----------


## SpiritWolf

Looking for a panda that's already out I guess, too. PM me with your battle tag if you can help summon me out :3

US only. xD

----------


## Atselmya

Sad I missed this =(

----------


## Beruis

Sad that I couldn't try this. Sounds fun. Does summoning still work?

----------


## Wookiz

Does anybody know if we can use the AH from both faction???
edit: nevermind guess its patched..

----------


## Washuu

Sorry, had to remove this.

----------


## Tehownage

Tried this Washuu, and the Dungeon Finder window opens, but its a lock on everything saying "You have not completed the required quest."

hmm :/

----------


## Washuu

> Tried this Washuu, and the Dungeon Finder window opens, but its a lock on everything saying "You have not completed the required quest."
> 
> hmm :/


You have to be at least level 15.

----------


## SpiritWolf

> Tried this Washuu, and the Dungeon Finder window opens, but its a lock on everything saying "You have not completed the required quest."
> 
> hmm :/


 We're actually queued right now. Never got this message :x Not sure whats going on for you if it's doing that. Did you actually get to queue? Did you have a full group?

----------


## Tehownage

hmm..
add me on skype( max.unknown1 ) please  :Smile:

----------


## Tehownage

And I'm on EU btw..

This is what happens: 
imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## SpiritWolf

Post edited in hopes of keeping it from being fixed ;3

EDIT: We're all set. Waiting on our RaF to get 2 levels. Will tell ya'll how it works afterwards!

EDIT EDIT: IT WORKED! We're FREEEE~

----------


## spuzz1988

sorry they fixed

----------


## rockyfortesque

can somebody PM me how exactly get out? (macro got removed)
im lvl 20 since yesterday but still didnt have luck to get out :-/

skype:rocky.fortesque
(EU)

----------


## miaolnef

I think this is also a good

----------


## spuzz1988

think i found a way to get out. need other people from us with an panda 15+ on us servers to pm me to test it.

----------


## rockyfortesque

> think i found a way to get out. need other people from us with an panda 15+ on us servers to pm me to test it.


you have full inbox

----------


## kamisamax

removed skype id

----------


## spuzz1988

> you have full inbox


emptied sorry.

----------


## roeliekt

Would the ragefire chasm summoning stone work? Only need to be level 15 to use/get summoned i think. I'm up for trying this tonight, EU (need to be summoned tho)

----------


## rockyfortesque

i guess that ive got way out... If you have lvl 20 neutral pandaren (EU)
contact me via skype: rocky.rortesque

----------


## clockmaker

Don't have Skype, but I have a level 20 neutral pandaren (EU) still stuck on the island, would really appreciate any tips in a PM.

----------


## Tehownage

clockmaker.. add me on skype: max.unknown1 and ill fill you in

----------


## spuzz1988

sorry it got fixed

----------


## Tehownage

Would ask the moderator/admin to please move this to elite to keep it hidden. We've seen during the first week of MoP how fast exploits gets exposed to the gamemasters.

----------


## Scr4t

leveling now should be 15 soon.

----------


## spuzz1988

sorry it got fixed

----------


## yoshirox

I'd PM you, but your inbox is full Dx .

----------


## spuzz1988

fixed, send again

----------


## Thunderofnl

I'm looking for 2 pandas who are outside of the wandaring isle to port my level 20 panda out of isle... Thanks!

EU

----------


## olopower

> Would ask the moderator/admin to please move this to elite to keep it hidden. We've seen during the first week of MoP how fast exploits gets exposed to the gamemasters.



They won't move it to elite. This has, with 99% certainty, already been read by Blizzard. 

OnT, What will happen with the "third" faction of pandas after they fix this? Hmm

----------


## Scr4t

Anyone looking to break out US PM me

----------


## DisturbingEffect

Leveling my panda to 15 at the moment, but how is it done right now?

----------


## spuzz1988

keeping it under wraps

----------


## Scr4t

crz is messing with summoning people out atm, so im gonna pull this down for now

----------


## DisturbingEffect

> once you have 3 pandas out you can lock summon, a few of us have been playing around with it PM for invite. can be done at level 1 US


Aww im on EU, would be cool if anyone could PM me their skype if they have any pandas out that can summon!  :Smile:

----------


## Warper

I could be interested too, just to be brought out of starting zone would be huge  :Smile:  Before any fixing & warp back @home  :Smile: 

EU-Fr here, interested  :Smile:  PM me if you can help ^^

----------


## Scr4t

A lot of stuff is broken, and some interesting bugs have popped up already, im too tired to write em all up now but i will after i get done playing around and sleep, so some time tomorrow.

----------


## kamisamax

If someone need summon at stormscale eu, send me a pm.
Doing summons for guild charter signs, need 2 more.

----------


## Deathyaw

Hooooooly shit this is amazing , Imagine if you enter a BG :O Nobody on the opposite side could attack you PLEASE MOVE to elite!

----------


## kamisamax

BGs doesnt seem to work, I tried to open bg window in various ways and not even a way that normally queue for bgs without showing window worked. So I am pretty much sure bgs doesnt work.

----------


## Winsane

> Hooooooly shit this is amazing , Imagine if you enter a BG :O Nobody on the opposite side could attack you PLEASE MOVE to elite!


Opposite side to neutral?

----------


## Scr4t

> Hooooooly shit this is amazing , Imagine if you enter a BG :O Nobody on the opposite side could attack you PLEASE MOVE to elite!


you cant attack them back though

just tested cant join up for pvp anyways. if i can ever hit 90 who knows what arena will do ...

----------


## Labrox

kamisamax please clear ur pm box i'll sign your Guildcharta for a port to freedom

----------


## kamisamax

> you cant attack them back though
> 
> just tested can join up for pvp anyways. if i can ever hit 90 who knows what arena will do ...


Did you really join bgs? How?

----------


## Eikooc

> If someone need summon at stormscale eu, send me a pm.
> Doing summons for guild charter signs, need 2 more.


"kamisamax has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

----------


## kamisamax

Cleared my inbox (max 5 messages including sent...)

----------


## Scr4t

i missed a t, im damn tired :P you CANT join. edited old post to fix that

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Anyone looking to break out US PM me


Sent you a PM.  :Smile:

----------


## clockmaker

Would love a summon off the island (EU) if possible; does being on a different server matter anymore?

----------


## Devanh

You cannot summon people outside (Atleast not with RaF) We are LF 1x on RC who wants to get out then we have made our new guild aswell:P

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

Looking for a summon outside; US. Offering +5 rep on OC.

----------


## Shotok

Looking for someone in EU who can port me into freedom. Pm pls

----------


## Devanh

You cannot port other people outside the starting zone;P

----------


## kristhelord

Yes you can. I just summoned 3 RAF's  :Big Grin:

----------


## DisturbingEffect

> Yes you can. I just summoned 3 RAF's


Can you summon other people? And are you EU?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tom1180

LF someone to Summon me out <3333 Will rep you ofccc  :Big Grin: D

Tom#21456 is my tag. EU

EDIT: Still looking for someone  :Smile:

----------


## kristhelord

> Can you summon other people? And are you EU?


If you are over lvl 15 i should be able to. And i am on EU.

I am not sure about the exact lvl but i have to be using a sum stone.

----------


## xdixonx

Looking for a way out on EU, I'm currently level 15. PM me please.

----------


## Rawrlers

I successfully rescued a few pandas and have a few observations to make that might not have been mentioned yet:
- Everything you say is filtered to 'nom nom nom' when you say anything in public chat.
- All the text from non-quest NPC's is jumbled garbage because you don't know any languages besides pandaren
- You can duel other people and show up as PVP friendly when flagged
- Cannot invite, trade or otherwise interact with people
- Can Inspect other people

There are many other things, but the less is said, the less they can fix quickly.

----------


## tom1180

Is there any lock that can get me out? EU Tom#21456
Will rep ofc  :Big Grin: D

----------


## Devanh

Well sorry then:P we tried with a lvl 1 xd

----------


## Labrox

lone panda need port on EU server i'm lvl 15 please PM me

----------


## Devanh

Labrox give ID ill help u when my mate is back

----------


## melkbus

please summon this poor panda real ID melkbus#2680

giving rep and gold on outland eu

----------


## roeliekt

I leveled with RAF, completed the last quest on one of the character while both of them are in a group and was planning to use the RAF summon when i was ported to the real world. Unfortunatly the group disbanded as soon as i chose my side.  :Frown:

----------


## clockmaker

I'm a level 20 panda (EU) still waiting around on the Isle for freedom, would love some help from someone  :Smile:

----------


## TwoJoints

got me a level 20 panda here lookin for someone to save me on US. pm for battletag, will totally toss some rep to whoever can get me offa this turtle ;p

----------


## Webst4r

Guys, just a quick advice. Don't post your BattleTag unless you don't care about that account...

It's not like this place if fully private.

----------


## Yiqubha

so this still works with summoning stones? be they dungeon stones or warlock stones.. but what's the gibberish about the RAF summon and how does that work I still have some RAF accounts... can any1 fill me in?

----------


## nabada

I'll give it a try ;P

----------


## kristhelord

> so this still works with summoning stones? be they dungeon stones or warlock stones.. but what's the gibberish about the RAF summon and how does that work I still have some RAF accounts... can any1 fill me in?


The RAF summons work fine (Right click on other panda that are RAF'd in group and summon (In eastern kingdoms))
The summon stones work if you are high enough level (In eastern kingdoms)
Lock summon works fine (In eastern kingdoms)

When people get summon from kalimdor it pops up, but when they accept nothing happens.

Thats at least what i've experienced so far.

----------


## wolow

thx buddy  :Smile:

----------


## xpowers

if anyone from US can get me out, PM me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shotok

Still looking for some kind porter in EU

----------


## Palumir

If someone can get my panda out i will rep and pay u 5k horde gold on Kil'jaeden US PM me if u can please.

----------


## BlackMagician

I need a port on EU for my lvl 15 panda.
save the pandas!
will rep you ofc.
just send me a pm

Edit: kamisamax already ported me. ty  :Smile:

----------


## angrytestie

need a summon on EU pls 
save da pandas !! pls  :Embarrassment: 
just send me a pm u will get ofc REP !  :Wink:

----------


## Winsane

Can you summon people crossrealm? It should work, right?

If so, i might be able to summon some pandas tomorrow.

----------


## kamisamax

I can summon anyone on EU.
Requirements: 
You need to be level 15 or higher.
You need to do all quests up to and including "New Allies" (dont do the quest after, the one after is the one you choose side).

As a thanks, it would be nice if you either give rep or if possible sign my guild charter (requires a lvl 15+ character on stormscale so kinda hard if you dont play here).

PM me bnet tag to get the summon.

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

WTB US Summon - Paying 5 Rep.

----------


## Widdiful

*Here is a little trick to optimize herb and ore leveling;*
*1)* Follow the questline until you get the quest;"The Passion of Shen-zin Su", which involves you escorting the fire spirit Huo.
The great thing about having Huo following you is that he gives a buff called;"Blessing of Huo". The buff increases your running speed by 50%.
*2)* Now you can gather ore and herbs around the Wandering isle much faster. To reach the other areas of the isle you just have to run around the Temple of Five Dawns, instead of going inside the bulding. That way you can keep Huo.

Good luck with leveling your Pandaren to level 15!

----------


## Blinky

> *Here is a little trick to optimize herb and ore leveling;*
> *1)* Follow the questline until you get the quest;"The Passion of Shen-zin Su", which involves you escorting the fire spirit Huo.
> The great thing about having Huo following you is that he gives a buff called;"Blessing of Huo". The buff increases your running speed by 50%.
> *2)* Now you can gather ore and herbs around the Wandering isle much faster. To reach the other areas of the isle you just have to run around the Temple of Five Dawns, instead of going inside the bulding. That way you can keep Huo.
> 
> Good luck with leveling your Pandaren to level 15!


Great idea, I threw 3 rep at you as a thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## roeliekt

> The RAF summons work fine (Right click on other panda that are RAF'd in group and summon (In eastern kingdoms))
> The summon stones work if you are high enough level (In eastern kingdoms)
> Lock summon works fine (In eastern kingdoms)
> 
> When people get summon from kalimdor it pops up, but when they accept nothing happens.
> 
> Thats at least what i've experienced so far.


The RAF summon doesnt work? You cannot group up with a player from another faction (not even if you're friends). It will only work if you have another panda that's out of the island and has not chosen a faction yet.

----------


## Beruis

I'd love a summon out  :Big Grin:  anyone can do it PM me - US.

----------


## tittypop

going to make a panda right now, if somebody could summon me out on US that would be awesome. req's level 15, not chosen a faction, and then i can get warlock summoned?

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

. .

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

. .

----------


## tittypop

im just going to ask a random lock and offer 500 gold instead of waiting for somebody on here.

----------


## DewTech

ten characters

----------


## gongmang1

双采哪学啊……找半天

----------


## Winsane

> im just going to ask a random lock and offer 500 gold instead of waiting for somebody on here.


Good luck finding a neutral panda warlock just like that. The only people who can summon neupandas are other neupandas.

----------


## foxdodo

> 双采哪学啊……找半天


Whittler Dewei - NPC - World of Warcraft
找丧钟镇剑客加他qq群就行了,最新qq群273027710
1级就可越狱不用练那些东西了

----------


## foxdodo

> Good luck finding a neutral panda warlock just like that. The only people who can summon neupandas are other neupandas.


Ritual of Summoning - Spell - World of Warcraft Summon stone created by WL is usable to any faction

----------


## Vancleef

today i log into my panda and they port me back too the panda starting zone ^^ (lv.25)

----------


## gongmang1

omg 我练半天~~ 感谢

----------


## Rawrlers

> today i log into my panda and they port me back too the panda starting zone ^^ (lv.25)


US or EU? *filler*

----------


## Vancleef

> US or EU? *filler*


im on EU servers

----------


## Rawrlers

> im on EU servers


Beat me to the edit, can we get a screenshot too?

----------


## xdixonx

> Beat me to the edit, can we get a screenshot too?


Yeah, I've been ported back too. Here's a screenshot, the fact I have rep with ratchet proves I was out:

https://i.imgur.com/I5KVr.jpg

----------


## Rawrlers

> Yeah, I've been ported back too. Here's a screenshot, the fact I have rep with ratchet proves I was out:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/I5KVr.jpg


EU or US? *filler*

----------


## xdixonx

> EU or US? *filler*


I'm on EU realms

----------


## Vancleef

the question are now:
1. does the HS work and port you back too kalimdor or eastern ?
2. what happened if you choose a faction ? does you still have both tabards and can you get rep for both factions ?
3. what happen if you make a guild with the neutral pandas ?

----------


## Winsane

Really? I just got summoned yesterday and now they start porting back? I haven't checked my char yet though

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

> the question are now:
> 1. does the HS work and port you back too kalimdor or eastern ?
> 2. what happened if you choose a faction ? does you still have both tabards and can you get rep for both factions ?
> 3. what happen if you make a guild with the neutral pandas ?


1. Hearthstones don't seem to work.
2. No and No. Even if you're still neutral your reputations are wiped off within a few minutes or upon entering combat.
3. The same as any other. Pick a side, it remains. Not sure how other things are handled.

----------


## kamisamax

All my characters was ported back aswell.
HS doesnt work, ports you back to the starting area of wandering island.

If 2 people queue for WC we can try to get outside again, doubt it works but atleast queueing works, I have 3 chars in queue. /lfr to open queue window.

EDIT: This "hotfix" was the BEST THING BLIZZARD HAVE EVER DONE!!!!  :Big Grin: 
I am so lucky that I kept that item in my inventory when I got ported back ^_^

----------


## BlackMagician

> Update:2012-10-12
> At lvl 15 you can queue LFD (hotkey Ctrl+I) with other 3rd faction pandaren, kill yourself in dungeon then rez at Spirit Healer ==> profit


are there any neutral pandas on EU that wanna try leave the starting area? 
need 5 people for this. 
pm me with battle tag

Edit: no more people needed

----------


## Devanh

Edit: Nevermind then  :Smile:

----------


## BlackMagician

op posted it by Edit function

----------


## BlQ

if anyone finds another way out -> PM me
i have some ideas for the next "hotfix" when they try to capture us on that isle again :P

----------


## kamisamax

The latest hotfix works like this:
Whenever you login you are sent to the island if you havent chosen a faction.

You can still escape using already mentioned methods, but you are back on island everytime you relog.

----------


## Bhald

Are these hotfixes only EU?

----------


## BlackMagician

looking for neutral pandas again on EU (lvl 15+)
pm me with battle tag if you want to be free

Edit: still looking for pandas

----------


## kamisamax

Dunno, I am eu so only know that eu is hotfixed.

Btw, I made a thread to describe how to use this to get a guild with both horde+ally and some nice features.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ion-guild.html

----------


## Devanh

Got out of start area, played around a bit to see what is possible and not:
- Battlemsters do nothing when spoken too, unless you are too low a level to do the BG, in which case they say you are too low. Still impossible to queue for PvP.
- You can buy faction specific tabards etc.
- Getting a guild charter, getting signs and then trying to turn it in while still neutral is impossible. The NPC does not accept it.
- Honor shows up as a "?" like on old private servers where they don't have an icon for something.
- You can't buy the ally PvP mounts

I am about to see if certain other things are possible. I have just sold something on the auction house so I will buy as many faction specific things as possible, as well as accept all the sharable quests I can find to see what happens when I select a faction.

----------


## Devestation

LF 3 Pandarens to make Xfaction Guild, add my battletag Unholynacho#1934, MUST be 15 and un-factioned (still in the isle).

----------


## BlackMagician

> LF 3 Pandarens to make Xfaction Guild, add my battletag Unholynacho#1934, MUST be 15 and un-factioned (still in the isle).


too less information. you should add on which server you are playing.

----------


## Devestation

Oh yea, xD sorry, Gundrak US

----------


## Yiqubha

looking for people on the EU that want to do this I'm level 15

----------


## Ehnoah

Looking for 4 EU Neutral Pandaren!

----------


## BlQ

add me on skype for EU Panda

ID: kranke_wurst

----------


## Ehnoah

Looking for 2 NEUTRAL EU PANDAS for TELEPORT - > I have Warlock!

----------


## Kali_

it still work ?

i have a neutral panda lvl15 in the starting zone

----------


## Yiqubha

looking for 2 panda lvl 15 @ EU

FULL

----------


## Yiqubha

1 more lvl 15 panda @EU to go !

pm me your tag

FULL

----------


## Washuu

The porting patch was applied to the US from the rolling restarts about an hour ago.

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

*LOOKING FOR 3 NEUTRAL PANDAS LEVEL 15 TO LEAVE THE ZONE! ADD ME RIGHT NOW: [email protected]

US*

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

*Need 2 more Pandas US!*

----------


## kristhelord

Im looking for 2 pandas on EU that wants to get off the island (Or help me)

Feel free to PM me

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

*1 MORE Panda US


*

----------


## Promatild

Lf 3 15 Pandas EU! add btag Aidz#2489

----------


## supercasanova

Gonna do this on EU, which server though?

----------


## kristhelord

Doesnt matter because of the cross realm system

----------


## Promatild

Upd. 2 more pandas to create cross-faction guild! Add btag Aidz#2489

----------


## BlQ

Neutral Pandas are gathering on Azshara-EU
You might want to join us . Pm me if u want to play with us  :Big Grin:

----------


## supercasanova

Would join but, Azshara? That's a german realm :/

----------


## Yiqubha

doesnt matter im there too and i speak barely any german we're having tons of fun :P

----------


## tallyhotall

LF 3 more for US! battletag is Death#1599

----------


## angrytestie

anyone can summon me outside pandaland  :Embarrassment:  ? ( EU ) 
pm me pls  :Wink: ?

----------


## Ehnoah

Tryed now, to get Tabbart from Alliance and ship to Horde. Works fine, but you not get any reputation

----------


## Devestation

LF 2 Pandas must be un-factioned (still on the isle) Gundrak US pm Battletag plz Unholynacho#1934, must be close to, or lvl 15+

----------


## duderest

LF 2 more US server level 15 unfactioned pandas to queue for LFD.

e: Full.

----------


## xpowers

...
disregard, finally figured out how to use battletags

----------


## MiyokoC

Recently with the new Panda everyone a little too much, many of which are look lively, not the original passion.

----------


## mkb509

looking for some one to lfd with kungfupandaz stormreaver send me ingame message or add mkb509#1848

----------


## angrytestie

LF 4 neutral lvl 15 pandas to queue up and get out start zone !! pm me plZ ! ( EU ) !

u will get ofc a rep+ ! =)

----------


## Devestation

LF 1 or 2 Pandas that are lvl 15 and still on the isle! add my battletag Unholynacho#1934 plz

----------


## SkillzFirez

If someone is willing to port me out, I'd be glad to throw out some rep for ya.

Level 10 and going...

----------


## yoshirox

Protip: When you're a Neutral faction Pandaren, DO NOT try relogging while on a flight path/taxi! When you log back onto Wandering Isle, you will be stuck on that taxi forever (unless you're still in LFG and return to instance), and be unable to move.

----------


## BlQ

> Protip: When you're a Neutral faction Pandaren, DO NOT try relogging while on a flight path/taxi! When you log back onto Wandering Isle, you will be stuck on that taxi forever (unless you're still in LFG and return to instance), and be unable to move.


thx. was going to try this xD

----------


## rockyfortesque

edit: inscriptors scroll doesnt work

----------


## Widdiful

Looking for 4 level 15 neutral pandaren *(EU)*, who wants to escape the isle by "Looking for dungeon". 
PM me and I'll add your battletag.

----------


## Iwasdrunkbro

what level do you need to be? Im level 12 atm.

----------


## Noraan

> what level do you need to be? Im level 12 atm.


You need to be level 15, and have done all the quests except for the last one.

Also.. Looking for one more DPS.. (US) Add me Noraan#1568

----------


## Iwasdrunkbro

says this feature unlocks after you choose a faction?

----------


## Noraan

> says this feature unlocks after you choose a faction?


Press control i You can still use it.

----------


## dalia

All neutral panda guild starting up on Azshara (German EU)

Feel free to join. Language doesn't matter because we can't /1 or /2 or /s or /w with anyone there anyways. We have 1 horde and 1 alliance member as well. We're looking to level up and maybe achieve world first neutral 10man Mogushan Vaults.

PM me for my real id/skype. We can port you out. Remember, you can level to 15 really quickly with a trial account RAF. Group up and you'll be 15 at the end of the questline no matter how few mobs you kill.


Don't worry about having no money. I joined from a different server as well. I have no other characters on Azshara, but we'll be able to earn tons of cash pretty fast.

----------


## Devanh

Everytime you logout just die before logging out.... when you are back in u will be on isle (dead) and will be able to go to the spirit healer again..

----------


## supercasanova

alright, gonna start leveling there now then. Do I have to be a monk or any class will do?

----------


## Iwasdrunkbro

> alright, gonna start leveling there now then. Do I have to be a monk or any class will do?


any class is fine but once you get to 12 just know that it's a grind to 15 and those mobs turn green and then grey.

----------


## angrytestie

got an lvl 15 panda and still need a port out ( queueing UP LFD ) pm me plz for battle tag ! ( EU !) thx

----------


## angrytestie

need 1 more panda for queuing up LFD pm me  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## skythex

lvl 13 ... :>

----------


## CyberEu

--- deleted ---

----------


## skythex

Marcel#2849 - EU

----------


## trv

Got a lvl15monk rdy 4 queu pm for battletag EU servers , one question btw after u head to maincity and get the charter for guild signs u can only invite other pandaren neutrals right?

----------


## mkb509

we need 2 more for US add mkb509#1848

----------


## Noraan

Notice! It appears that if you log out an log back in, you will be ported back to the starting area! To avoid this, simply die before you log out, and when you log back in, hit return to grave yard.

----------


## Dan2010

2 of us both level 15 looking for way out of starting area. PM if you can help  :Smile:

----------


## skythex

lf 3 more lvl 15 pandas on EU, add Marcel#2849

----------


## mkb509

still need 2 US realm add mkb509#1848

----------


## mkb509

need 1 more US realm add mkb509#1848

----------


## mkb509

still need 1 more US add mkb509#1848

----------


## CyberEu

One level 15+ neutral pandaren required on US realms.

----------


## Thunderofnl

--delete--

----------


## mkb509

we have 4 15+ we just need 1 more US add mkb509#1848

----------


## Thunderofnl

--delete--

----------


## tochybaja

Neutral pandaren level 15 EU here ! please add me if you can help me get out of starting zone Damian#2794

Already DONE! thanks for help

----------


## 1kaotik1

Zen Pilgrimage can no longer be used on the Wandering Isle.


this has been hotfixed

so i take it the new way around it, is using LFD tool corect?

----------


## Thunderofnl

Need 1 more EU

----------


## jamesgreen

anyone queing LFD US?

----------


## WizKhalifa610

Does this mean I can use both auction houses?

----------


## vvvat

already done. thanks

----------


## jamesgreen

whoever the 4 in group with me a minute ago, feel free to post something if you want rep. thanks guys!

----------


## smokefrogg

wow the possibilities! i was so sad going through the storyline to be forced to pick either side, they both need to just leave the panda's out of it *sigh* so curious as to what may come from this if we don't all get forced back and locked in haha GO PANDAREN FACTION!!

----------


## Thunderofnl

How do we stay out of pandaland? I tried doing the release spirit method but it doesn't work.. help?!

----------


## gurluas

Was it fixed?? I hope not, this has so much potentials... Can neutral pandarens in the start area be added to a guild charter made by a neutral pandaren?

----------


## Djdog123

ELEMENT115#1897 
add me for US

----------


## tochybaja

Neutral pandaren level 15 EU here ! please add me if you can help me get out of starting zone Damian#2794! 

i stuck in panda land

----------


## Poisons

*To Stay out of Panda Land:*
1. Die
2. Corpse Run to Corpse (Don't Res)
3. Log Out

When You next log in you'll be back in panda land, but not near a Spirit Healer.
4. Click Return to Graveyard, and you'll port back to Azeroth.

 :Smile:  Enjoy

----------


## trv

need a neutral panda 15 to escape from this miserable island! EU realms pm with bnet tag

----------


## Djdog123

Need 1 more for US!!!! ELEMENT115#1897

----------


## batok

need 1 more US batok#1610 with Djdog123!!!!

----------


## smokefrogg

^^^ c'mon join us, only need 1 more to go US PANDAREN FACTION!!

----------


## Djdog123

ELEMENT115#1897

ADD for US! Only need 1 more to get out of here! help us out if you could please

----------


## Akrolodoxis

Zen Pilgrimage can no longer be used on the Wandering Isle.

Sooo at least they fixed this. Wonder when they fix the whole thing

----------


## smokefrogg

> ONLINE STORE :
> blahblahblahblah] =====



all that crap and no wow gold or 90's for sell? FAIL!

----------


## kiei

---Delete---

----------


## Thunderofnl

EU need 2 more 15+ -- PM for Bnet

----------


## BlQ

> How do we stay out of pandaland? I tried doing the release spirit method but it doesn't work.. help?!


1. Die (You have to be in a non phased area [no major cities])
2. Release Spirit
3. Log out
When you Log in again you will be on the Isle
4. Simply then click return to Graveyard.
5. Profit


Edit : Fail didnt notice there was 1 more page :P

----------


## GreyshirtGriff

--Deleted--

----------


## joven

--Deleted--

----------


## jamesgreen

i have two 15s that can be grouped for LFD, message me.

----------


## RedPirate

Looking for US lvl 15 pandas, only need 1, pm me

----------


## jamesgreen

now when i look at the queue for LFD it says i have not completey the required quest. can anyone summon me? i just need one lvl 15 out, but i have 2 15s if needed.

scratch that, just had to turn in that one more. can someone message me? im on US.

----------


## SkillzFirez

Looking for a lock/some nice people to get me out at an instance portal.

Please contact me via pm. :-)

----------


## jamesgreen

> Looking for US lvl 15 pandas, only need 1, pm me


did you get my message? im guessing you found someone since you did not replay after asking for my battletag?

----------


## jamesgreen

if anyone is still doing this on US, just add #finny#1207 if you need a 15 panda or two.

----------


## GreyshirtGriff

Operation Jailbreak - Success. I will be helping out other people when possible. For Freedom! For Pandaria!

----------


## Nolixz

Why do you want to be Neutral?

----------


## vvvat

because we are pacifists

----------


## Adolphik

Are mage portals usable? any one checked it out already?

----------


## Schimmerdrache

> Are mage portals usable? any one checked it out already?


cant learn mage portals. maybe shattrath or dalaran will work.
but need atleast lvl 65 for shattrath or so

----------


## flashburn

Wouldn't recommend posting your battle tags on here guys - blizz will see and keep a closer eye on your account

----------


## Thunderofnl

I can't seem to use my deliver my guild charter... Anyone else having this problem?

----------


## pancakemix8

What would happen to the neutral pandas after blizzard fixes?

----------


## dalia

> I can't seem to use my deliver my guild charter... Anyone else having this problem?


The guildmaster has to pick a faction in order to turn the guild in. You will also not be able to invite anymore neutral pandas once you have turned in the guild, even if the person inviting is neutral.

----------


## Thunderofnl

> The guildmaster has to pick a faction in order to turn the guild in. You will also not be able to invite anymore neutral pandas once you have turned in the guild, even if the person inviting is neutral.



Oh... that sucks

----------


## biggbest

Hi !

Just reached 15, looking for people !
Add me *********** (EU-Server) !

EDIT: Had some fun. Chosed a faction with the other faction tabard, but doesn't do anything, just "lol" from others.

----------


## Gamer1204

looking for summoners(EU)
skype: thanks
BTAG: thanks

----------


## Character2099

US - Need help getting out starting zone. DPS and Tank qued atm.

----------


## kiei

Need summoners/group for EU, please PM me

----------


## Joda

Hi lf 2 EU pandaren to group lvl 15+
battletag: ****

/e thx guys

----------


## rockyfortesque

LF (15-25lvl) pandas EU
PM me or skype: rocky.fortesque

edit: done

----------


## BlackMagician

not looking for pandas anymore

----------


## Joda

still lf 1 EU pandaren 
battletag: ****!!!!

/e thx guys

----------


## supercasanova

i've added you joda

----------


## BlackMagician

not looking for pandas anymore

----------


## jamesgreen

two US pandas are looking to queue

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

If you're us and need to get out add me: [email protected]

----------


## CimSlunt

Looking to be summoned on EU, lvl 15 ready to be summoned. Skype is CimSlunt

----------


## jamesgreen

> If you're us and need to get out add me: [email protected]


i added you

----------


## Adolphik

got 15lv panda ready pm me

----------


## jamesgreen

i repped all i can to anyone who helped this happen.

----------


## styxor

eu 15 panda ready for queue. pm me

done, thx for help

----------


## marithas9k

kasumi#2651 EU looking for group

whoever sent me the invitation now for some reason it doesnt want to register when i press accept

Decide if you could pm me your battletag/mail

----------


## Totheark

dgafcoffee#1760 US looking for a healer and a dps

----------


## Totheark

dgafcoffee#1760 US need 2 dps now.

----------


## kazso

This has been fixed already? I've reached lvl20, got Zen Pilgrimage and can't use it. I can cast it, but at the end it says "You can't use that here" (on the Wandering Isle).
The only way to escape now is to queue up for dungeon with other neutral pandarens?

----------


## Totheark

Yes that is the only way as of now, add me need another dps.

----------


## marithas9k

need more people from the EU kasumi#2651

----------


## subrand0m

US Nute panda warrior Subrand0m#1372 I am level 12 working my way up.

----------


## Nudeplumber

Lvl 12 panda, send me a Pm or reply here (can tank or dps) will be ready soon

EDIT: US

----------


## tallyhotall

still works perfectly!

----------


## Riptor820

Does anybody know if Hearthstones will work on the Wandering Isle if you set them to, say, SW?

----------


## Teryaki

Level 15 Healer, add me down below.

I am on US. Add me at Teryaki#1677

----------


## Nudeplumber

Azeus#1993 tank/dps ready soon. almost lvl 14

US

----------


## Teryaki

Looking for 3 dps to queue, please add me at Teryaki#1677 if you're interested.

We are on US.

----------


## Nudeplumber

> Looking for 3 dps to queue, please add me at Teryaki#1677 if you're interested.
> 
> We are on US.


Were still looking for more.

----------


## gurluas

I have a question, if you make a guild. Can the members of the opposite faction invite members from their faction? Or is it stuck to the guild creator's faction?

----------


## duderest

> I have a question, if you make a guild. Can the members of the opposite faction invite members from their faction? Or is it stuck to the guild creator's faction?


Yes. If you get a panda who hasn't chosen a faction to sign the charter, then if they choose the opposite faction to you they can invite people from theirs as well as you being able to invite people from yours. The guild will appear on the armory as the guild creator's faction but it seems like they only restrict invitations at the character level, not the guild level.

----------


## Nudeplumber

Cmon looking for 3 more pandas!!! Send me a PM or add: Azeus#1993

US

----------


## Teryaki

My plans exactly, Bye Low, Sell High.

----------


## Nudeplumber

Does this still work? Someone told me you get ported back in right after exiting pandaland?

----------


## bobo

This is a bit off topic, but isn't advertising your battle.net tag name the exact same thing as advertising your characters name and realm? That tag is connected directly to your account. Doesn't make much sense to come to an exploiting site and shout out who you are. Correct me if I'm wrong please.

----------


## xRaBBiTx

So I mouse over Dungeon Finder and it says I cant use it til I pick a faction. Does that mean you cant get out of the island via Wailing Caverns Spirit Rez anymore? Also meaning you can't make a cross faction guild anymore?

EDIT: I think I'm just being stupid. My bad loll

----------


## Nudeplumber

> So I mouse over Dungeon Finder and it says I cant use it til I pick a faction. Does that mean you cant get out of the island via Wailing Caverns Spirit Rez anymore? Also meaning you can't make a cross faction guild anymore?
> 
> EDIT: I think I'm just being stupid. My bad loll


 You dont know how lost I am now... Some people says you can some says you cant... Couldnt find a full group so I couldnt test it out  :Frown:

----------


## xRaBBiTx

Its only possible if you can queue with someone who has a faction chosen, the person who has chose initiates queue..but who knows?


EDIT: But can a neutral even group with one who has chosen a faction? :'C

EDIT2: Dont think they can... how are people still doing this? D:

----------


## xRaBBiTx

Will pay cash via PayPal for summon out, PM me for my battletag. Or contact me on AIM at xROOTSxABOVEx

----------


## duderest

You have to type /lfr and then choose dungeon finder from there, you can't use the i key or the button on the UI.

----------


## xRaBBiTx

Lifesaver. I will soon be looking for 3 pandas US. Contact me on AIM: xrootsxabovex or pm me your realid

----------


## CimSlunt

Online now looking for full team of EU add me to skype or PM me Real ID

Skype Cimslunt

BattleTag: OMGROFL#2994

----------


## agarr2

So from what I've read it seems like you can use auction house on your neutral faction pandaren, but you still can't trade with others, making it a bit complicated to transfer gold between the pandaren and your other characters.

But since you can use your neutral pandaren to invite both factions to a guild, you can make one ally, and one horde char, using guild bank for transfer and then you can sell high/buy low between ally/horde way easier.

Correct?

----------


## kamisamax

> So from what I've read it seems like you can use auction house on your neutral faction pandaren, but you still can't trade with others, making it a bit complicated to transfer gold between the pandaren and your other characters.
> 
> But since you can use your neutral pandaren to invite both factions to a guild, you can make one ally, and one horde char, using guild bank for transfer and then you can sell high/buy low between ally/horde way easier.
> 
> Correct?


That is correct, I wrote a post about it some days ago here:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ion-guild.html (Cross-Faction Guild)

With that kind of guild you can transfer items and gold with guild bank so very efficient way to sell and buy items on both sides.

----------


## Nudeplumber

Still looking for US group. Send me a PM or add: Azeus#1993

Thanks.

----------


## xRaBBiTx

Two pandas ready US, please PM me your battletag if you want to be part of it. Need two that can be tank and healer, i was dumb and made mages.

----------


## Nudeplumber

Need 2 DPS pandas on US

Battletag: Azeus#1993

----------


## xRaBBiTx

How do you get back to the island when youve gotten a charter? Hearth doesnt work. There was a thread that said how but I think it was moved to elite or something.
EDIT: NVM, you relog.

----------


## Nudeplumber

Still need two...

----------


## gurluas

I need help getting out, can someone pm me? EU

----------


## gkelter

If anyone needs a healer or DPS to get out, PM me. I'm on US-Vashj (I picked the New Players PvP server because I thought I'd meet a lot of potential recruits in the starting zone but it's pretty dead to be honest.) I'm currently level 8, working my way to 15, and will need a group to get outta here. Cheers!

----------


## Nudeplumber

Still need 2 more on US

Azeus#1993

----------


## gurluas

We need one more on EU, please add kasumi#2651

----------


## Nudeplumber

Hurry up before it gets fixed... (possibly tomorrow)

Edit: Need one more.

----------


## Blinky

Can anyone teleport me out again? I forgot to die before i logged out.

----------


## Teryaki

Are you US Blinky? We just need 1 more panda.

----------


## smokefrogg

hearthstone is no longer teleporting me, i'm lame and went the wrong way getting my butt handed to me by ?? level monsters and hearthstone went off but didn't take me out and now i am waiting for it to cool down again, lol poor neutral panda getting his booty handed to him by blackrock warlocks...wonder if this hearthstone not working is related hmmm

----------


## xRaBBiTx

If anyone happens to be Magtheridon US, and is doing this for the cross-faction guild for cross-AH item flipping, I can let you use a whole guild tab to yourself permanently for 20kg, i can invite the horde and alli chars too. However you cant use the gold in the guild bank. Or if you wanna level up a panda to 15, try and find 4 others, get a guild charter, and try finding people for signatures who are confused as to how you have it/if you can even find anyone in your phases (I was having serious phase issues, completed all quests on 4 chars, and some couldnt see each other! weird.)

----------


## arb1ter

Just dinged 15, arbiter#1373, US realms, Need one more member. 

Edit: Gonna try again later today so feel free and add me if you'll be on.

----------


## smokefrogg

fricking forgot to die before going out *edit* goodnight

----------


## ridder654

About to hit 15 on us server. add me ridder234#1668

----------


## liffe

2pandas can summon me??? im on EU pm me plz :Smile:

----------


## kazso

> fricking forgot to die before going out *edit* goodnight


Same here. I died, but forgot to click on "Release Spirit"  :Smile: 
Now i need to escape again...

----------


## hatcha

Looking for a group on EU realm !


Send me your battle tag on PM ! ;D

----------


## ridder654

When us servers are back up i will need a group or a summon. ridder234#1668

----------


## smokefrogg

just logged in again us after maintenance

trapped back on the island as lvl 22, my hearthstone is set to crossroads, when i use it now i get sent to the starting point on the island, using it last night before the maintenance was not possible, very interesting

trying zen pilgrimage still does not work, wonder if it will if i am able to get out now?

before maintenance, sent back to the island /who only shows myself, now i am seeing everyone from lvl 1 on up to myself at 22

----------


## angrytestie

easy ... just get 4 more lvl 15 guys and queue up LFD And die in instance -> rezz at spirit healer  :Embarrassment:  ! and ure out  :Wink:

----------


## ridder654

can anyone give me a summon? or 4 more for dungeon US server ridder234#1668

----------


## smokefrogg

> easy ... just get 4 more lvl 15 guys and queue up LFD And die in instance -> rezz at spirit healer  ! and ure out


oh for sure, i'm with ridder right now, we're just waiting for 3 more

----------


## cphantom

Working on getting to 15, I'm just reaching 11 now, but I'll be working hard on getting there. US here, I'd love to get this working. I have a friend who has a character ready as well.

----------


## CronFlakes

> easy ... just get 4 more lvl 15 guys and queue up LFD And die in instance -> rezz at spirit healer  ! and ure out


Nice and to have a chuckle que as tank and run into mobs naked.

----------


## ridder654

just waiting for 3 more on us. ridder234#1668

----------


## Nudeplumber

Need one more US add me: Azeus#1993


Full for now. You can still add me we will possibly do some more later.

----------


## ridder654

need 1 more on us server ridder234#1668

----------


## Eldhenn

Are were any RU neutral pandas?

----------


## gurluas

Does this still work?

----------


## ridder654

ive been told still works

----------


## Deminish

The question is, are yall able to use both horde and alli AH, Can you access your mail?

----------


## ridder654

i hear u can use ah, but cant use mail. not sure tho

----------


## Eldhenn

I hear you can use your mail, but you can't mail to any other character.

----------


## ridder654

still need 1 more on US server ridder234#1668

----------


## Teryaki

To clarify things:

Things you *CAN* Do

Use both the Alliance and the Horde auction housesGet both Horde and Alliance flight pathsFly from Horde to Alliance flight paths, and vice versaUse the neutral auction house as well

Things you *CANT* Do

Use the mailbox to mail to any characterUse faction-related mountsQueue for Battlegrounds, and LFD (You can queue with other neutral pandas though)

You *MUST* die every time you log. When you log back in, you will be ported to the staring area. If you are dead, use "Port to Graveyard" button to port back outside the starting area.

*DO NOT* die inside an instance. You will bug yourself out.

That's all that I have found so far. Enjoy!

-Teryaki

----------


## Deminish

> To clarify things:
> 
> Things you *CAN* Do
> 
> Use both the Alliance and the Horde auction housesGet both Horde and Alliance flight pathsFly from Horde to Alliance flight paths, and vice versaUse the neutral auction house as well
> 
> Things you *CANT* Do
> 
> Use the mailbox to mail to any characterUse faction-related mountsQueue for Battlegrounds, and LFD (You can queue with other neutral pandas though)
> ...



You mentioned that you can't mail to another character, but can you still receive items?

----------


## Teryaki

I am not sure if other players can mail to you, but you will receive mail from won auctions and such.

----------


## supercasanova

I think this might have been hotfixed, you can no longer queue for dungeons at lvl 15. The dungeon and random queue are locked with the message: "You have not completed the required quest".
Hope I'm wrong but if not, it was fun while it lasted.

----------


## ridder654

i have been talking to ppl who did it an hour ago. it works. and im 16 and can que

----------


## BlackMagician

> I think this might have been hotfixed, you can no longer queue for dungeons at lvl 15. The dungeon and random queue are locked with the message: "You have not completed the required quest".
> Hope I'm wrong but if not, it was fun while it lasted.


maybe you just didnt complete the required quests?
you need to do all the quests on the island so that you can choose a faction. you cant queue for dungeons before that last quest.




> Fly from Horde to Alliance flight paths, and vice versa


in my experience this just works for very few flight paths (seems like theramore's flight point is connected to horde flight points for example).




> You mentioned that you can't mail to another character, but can you still receive items?


i dont think you can receive mail by other players because either they aren't your faction or if they are your faction (neutral) they are not able to send mail because they didnt choose a faction.
however you can receive post from the auction house (i guess every kind of automated post works)

----------


## Teryaki

> in my experience this just works for very few flight paths (seems like theramore's flight point is connected to horde flight points for example).


I'm not entirely sure, since I was able to fly from Daranassus to Orgrimmar. I use this when farming the auctionhouses.

----------


## BlackMagician

Darnassus to Orgrimmar works?!
thats f*cking great. didnt know that.
+rep for this information  :Big Grin: 

P.S.: i leveled my neutral panda for a while and noticed that you cant fly from horde to alliance flight paths.
but it seems like there are exceptions. maybe every city where you can learn mage portals at can be connected?

----------


## arb1ter

Need one more panda to get out on US realms, Arbiter#1373

----------


## smokefrogg

just make sure you die before logging out! been stuck and we just can't seem to get a full group together *wait wait wait*

----------


## cphantom

80% more till 15  :Smile:  I'll be around shortly for US

----------


## Teryaki

I think I have figured out why I can fly from Darnassus to Orgrimmar on my neutral panda. The reason being is I have the Ratchet flight patch. What I noticed is it uses that neutral flight patch in order to switch from the Alliance flight path to the Horde flight path per say. If I were to fly ANYWHERE on the content if it involves flying from a Horde flight path to and Alliance flight path, and vice versa, it will always make a stop at Ratchet before switching to the other faction's flight path.

I noticed this because on Eastern Kingdoms I cannot fly from Alliance to Horde flight paths. Why? Because Booty Bay does not have neutral flight paths such as Ratchet, it has 2, one for Horde and one for Alliance. However, if you can get a neutral flight path (none is coming to mind on Eastern Kingdoms) you will be able to fly from one faction's flight path to another. This is just what I have found, it seems to make sense in my mind, but could be totally wrong  :Stick Out Tongue: 

-Teryaki

EDIT:

In _theory_, these flight masters should work in connecting your Horde and Alliance flight paths and vice versa.

Eastern Kingdoms:

Location: Hatchet Hills
Zone: Ghostlands
NPC Name and Link: Kiz Coilspanner - NPC - World of Warcraft

Location: Thondroril River
Zone: Western Plaguelands
NPC Name and Link: Frax Bucketdrop - NPC - World of Warcraft



*Kalimdor:*

Location: Ratchet
Zone: The Barrens
NPC Name and Link: Bragok - NPC - World of Warcraft

Location: Mudsprocket
Zone: Dustwallow Marsh
NPC Name and Link: Dyslix Silvergrub - NPC - World of Warcraft

Location: Emerald Sanctuary
Zone: Felwood
NPC Name and Link: Gorrim - NPC - World of Warcraft

Location: Marshal's Refuge
Zone: Un'Goro Crater
NPC Name and Link: Gryfe - NPC - World of Warcraft



*Outlands:* 

Location: Terrace of Light
Zone: Shattrath
NPC Name and Link: Nutral - NPC - World of Warcraft

Location: Area 52
Zone: Netherstorm
NPC Name and Link: Krexcil - NPC - World of Warcraft

Location: Evergrove
Zone: Blade's Edge Mountains
NPC Name and Link: Fhyn Leafshadow - NPC - World of Warcraft



*Northrend:* (There are lots, will list a few)

Location: Krasus' Landing
Zone: Dalaran
NPC Name and Link: Aludane Whitecloud - NPC - World of Warcraft

Location: Light's Breach
Zone: Zul'Drak
NPC Name and Link: Danica Saint - NPC - World of Warcraft

Location: Argent Tournament Grounds
Zone: Icecrown
NPC Name and Link: Helidan Lightwing - NPC - World of Warcraft



*Pandaria:*  

I am not entirely sure for Pandaria yet, more than likely Halfhill in Valley of the Four Winds.

Enjoy!

-Teryaki

----------


## sweetsixteen

I'll be lvl15 tonight US, looking for for 15s for escape.

On a side note, has anyone actually tried to lvl all the way up without turning in the fire spirit?
Would be crazy if you could get a permapet with the 150% speed buff...
I've lvled up with him, but dunno whether you need to finish quest line to Q LFD.

----------


## Nudeplumber

You need to get on the quest where you choose your faction to be able to exit the island.

----------


## Inly

lvl 15 up on EU, Inly#2179

----------


## Beanie05

Quick question, if you're a lvl 17 panda mage do you still have to die before you log off? since at lvl 17 couldn't you learn learn a teleport spell to get off the starter island?

----------


## supercasanova

Alright, got a lvl 15 on Azshara-EU, pm me for battle tag

----------


## Eldhenn

What about quests? Can you do any quests, such as goblin's, which are neutral?

----------


## Teryaki

> Quick question, if you're a lvl 17 panda mage do you still have to die before you log off? since at lvl 17 couldn't you learn learn a teleport spell to get off the starter island?


I am currently leveling a mage. I will get it to 17 and find out before the group disbands. Will report back what I find later, I'm only level 5 right now haha.

----------


## sweetsixteen

> You need to get on the quest where you choose your faction to be able to exit the island.


I know people have posted that, but has anyone tried it. If its a "decide your fate first" issue wouldn't you need to complete the faction choice first?

What is the issue exactly? The people who said that LFG didn't work prequest, didn't seem to even know how to open the interface for it.

----------


## Teryaki

> I know people have posted that, but has anyone tried it. If its a "decide your fate first" issue wouldn't you need to complete the faction choice first?
> 
> What is the issue exactly? The people who said that LFG didn't work prequest, didn't seem to even know how to open the interface for it.


You need to get up to the "decide your fate" quest first, but don't choose a faction. Once you are level 15, simply use this:


```
/lfr
```

It should open up the dungeon finder and from there you can queue specifically for Wailing Caverns.

----------


## sweetsixteen

Yes, i understand how it works. I'm just running around on a lvl15 mage with 150% speed and wish i could escape with it  :Smile:

----------


## cphantom

note: make sure to not log out dead again if you have just logged back in, you will not be able to return to graveyard then.

Can anyone on the US help bring me back out?  :Smile: 


edit: is also seems like I can't queue for a dungeon? Fixed or do I need a group?

----------


## kazso

Yep, this has been fixed  :Frown: 
You can't use LFG before you choose a faction. I guess there is no way out anymore.

----------


## jimmyhatt

SO... how do new panda hunters get off the island?

----------


## BlackMagician

sad its fixed.
already lvled to 35 in hope that Dimensional Ripper - Everlook - Item - World of Warcraft will work after fix. but it doesnt  :Frown:

----------


## eracer

I have "A New Fate" quest in by quest log and I'm level 15, when I try /lfr or Ctrl+i then click on the Dungeon Finder tab it has a lock next to each dungeon and if i hover over one it says
"You may not queue for this dungeon. You have not completed the required quest."

So yes it has been fixed.

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

*LOOKING FOR ONE PERSON WHO IS ONLINE RIGHT NOW AND IS OUT, WE CAN SUMMON OTHER PEOPLE OUT BECAUSE MY FRIEND HAS NOT LOGGED SINCE THE FIX!!!

ADD MY FRIEND: Azeus#1993

WILL GIVE +5 REP FOR YOUR HELP!*

----------


## jimmyhatt

i'm online but not out  :Frown:  us lvl 15 hunter battle tag
iwin#1375 if anyone can help get me outta this stinkin turtle

----------


## Inly

Same, if anyone can help get me outta, Inly#2179

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

*IT IS FIXED. NO ONE CAN HELP YOU GET OUT.

IF YOU ARE OUT AND ONLINE PLEASE ADD Azeus#1993 SO WE CAN TEST IF SUMMONING STILL WORKS!*

----------


## supercasanova

what about the Zen Pilgrimage method? Do set hearthstones work in that place?

EDIT: Made an honorbuddy profile to gather mines and herbs for leveling from 15-20. Be sure to have both mining and herbalism and have it checked in honobuddy settings. Start at east Pei-Wu Forest. Use with GRINDBOT. Link in case attachment doesn't work for whatever reason.
Credits to Huckta for the idea of the route!

----------


## Teryaki

> what about the Zen Pilgrimage method? Do set hearthstones work in that place?
> 
> EDIT: Made an honorbuddy profile to gather mines and herbs for leveling from 15-20. Be sure to have both mining and herbalism and have it checked in honobuddy settings. Start at east Pei-Wu Forest. Use with GRINDBOT. Link in case attachment doesn't work for whatever reason.


As stated a few pages back hearthstones DO NOT work unfortunately. It says you have set your hearth to a place outside the starting area, but if you use it in the starting area, you just get hearthed back to the training grounds.

----------


## supercasanova

> As stated a few pages back hearthstones DO NOT work unfortunately. It says you have set your hearth to a place outside the starting area, but if you use it in the starting area, you just get hearthed back to the training grounds.


Yeah, but what if you use the hearthstone while outside the island? Using Zen Pilgrimage you can leave the starting area and be ported somewhere in Kun-Lai Summit, maybe hearthstones work there, since you've supposedly left the island. 
Leveling my panda to 20 and will let you know if it works.

----------


## Nudeplumber

Zen Pilgrimage was fixed days ago

----------


## Teryaki

> Yeah, but what if you use the hearthstone while outside the island? Using Zen Pilgrimage you can leave the starting area and be ported somewhere in Kun-Lai Summit, maybe hearthstones work there, since you've supposedly left the island. 
> Leveling my panda to 20 and will let you know if it works.


I thought the Zen Pilgrimage was the original method to getting out, but it says "You can't use that spell here" when you cast it. I am not entirely sure, but I think that's why people were grouping to queue for a dungeon because that method was fixed (and so is the dungeon one)

----------


## BlackMagician

i think to get hearthstones to work is to throw it away and get a new one at og or somewhere.
so you first have to get outside.

also i dont think that summoning stones will work. other teleports also dont work like: http://www.wowhead.com/item=18984

----------


## Teryaki

Think that mage Portals and Teleports would work? My mage is 14 atm, but if I can't get out to train then its worthless.

----------


## supercasanova

You can't learn mage portals from any major cities. Maybe from Shattrath but no one has tried. The hearthstone I have is a new one taken from Razor Hill. It doesn't work in the island though. I guess they've completely fixed this, for now at least. Maybe a telehack or something could do the job.

----------


## Teryaki

I dunno if a teleport hack would do it. I haven't seen a public teleport hack since the beginning of Cataclysm. You would need to somehow teleport hack across mapids, which I don't think is possible in this stage in the game unfortunately. You can only port around on the same mapid, such as if you are on Kalimdor, you can only port to places on Kalimdor and not on Eastern Kingdoms or Northrend, since those are different mapids.

----------


## Nudeplumber

Havent logged off since fix and Im still outside D;

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

> havent logged off since fix and im still outside d;


if you are outside add nude online and test summoning others out!

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

BUMP. IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE (US)?

ADD *Azeus#1993* IF YOU'RE OUT SO WE CAN TRY SUMMONING OTHERS.

----------


## Character2099

Any luck with summoning out?

----------


## Nudeplumber

> adding u got another out so need summoin


I just got disconnected... Anyway I think summoning was fixed at the very beggining of MoP

Edit: However, I can still use /LFR and do dungeons. Add me if your character can still do this  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Also if you are level 20 and about to choose a faction add me, id like to try something  :Smile: .

Azeus#1993

Thanks

----------


## Teryaki

> I just got disconnected... Anyway I think summoning was fixed at the very beggining of MoP
> 
> Edit: However, I can still use /LFR and do dungeons. Add me if your character can still do this 
> Also if you are level 20 and about to choose a faction add me, id like to try something .
> 
> Azeus#1993
> 
> Thanks


You're still able to queue for dungeons? Mine are locked and I am up to the last quest where you choose a faction. I am 17, so I guess I could herb up to level 20 if you wanna test something.

----------


## kazso

> i think to get hearthstones to work is to throw it away and get a new one at og or somewhere.
> so you first have to get outside.
> 
> also i dont think that summoning stones will work. other teleports also dont work like: Dimensional Ripper - Everlook - Item - World of Warcraft


You didn't have to throw away HS to make it work outside. Just simply set the location at the innkeeper and it worked when you were outside. Getting out with a HS set to an outside location didn't work even before the fix.

The only thing that might work is the Scenarios queue, but leveling a panda to 90 on the Wandering Isle would be too extreme  :Smile:  I'm not even sure that it's possible with the low level herbs/nodes.

----------


## deuro

> You didn't have to throw away HS to make it work outside. Just simply set the location at the innkeeper and it worked when you were outside. Getting out with a HS set to an outside location didn't work even before the fix.
> 
> The only thing that might work is the Scenarios queue, but leveling a panda to 90 on the Wandering Isle would be too extreme  I'm not even sure that it's possible with the low level herbs/nodes.


Pickup herbing/mining max it till u don't get anymore exp. drop it. Repeat

----------


## sweetsixteen

> Pickup herbing/mining max it till u don't get anymore exp. drop it. Repeat


If you don't train the next rank of herb/mining they stay orange and give the max rep.

----------


## Thunderofnl

So... I'm level 26 and I'm in again... Anyone found a way to get out at this level?

----------


## Biack

surprised the OP only has 86 rep

----------


## Character2099

O.K. Doubt I'm getting off the island as neutral again, if all ways of doing so have been fixed. I do have a guild charter with me so is it worth getting signs and picking a faction, or should I wait and see if another porting as neutral panda workaround is possable?

----------


## smokefrogg

darnit, so i was scared to login even just to the blizzard account itself yesterday, i go in today and the character selection screen shows my dead character in wandering isle but on the right side it list's me as wetlands which is where i was when i died and logged off 2 nights ago

logged in and am at the starting point now, hit return to graveyard and nothing happens, i go and let my dead self die again of fatigue and then show up at the pei wu forest spirit healer, now if i walk away and do return to graveyard i get sent back to that spirit healer's location, on the character selection screen i am now listed as the wandering isle as my location

/lfr shows i have not completed the required quest

for fun i'll try the hearthstone which is set to greenwarden's grove...lol of course it sent me back to starting area

----------


## Character2099

So the question is, Are there and neutral pandas still out side the starter zone? And what did you do to stay out there? Any help is appreciated.

----------


## Nudeplumber

If you were online AND outside during the fix. You are still able to queue for dungeon and if you havent got disconnected yet, you can possibly still be outside. I was outside until 11 pm yesterday. I got disconnected and when I logged back I was back into the starting place.

----------


## skythex

i found a way to get back to the isle after choosing faction. maybe someone has an idea if there is some item or sth that i can put on the isle like the Direbrew's Remote - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## BlackMagician

as i already said Dimensionszerfetzer: Ewige Warte - Gegenstand - World of Warcraft isnt working. so i dont think that any teleport will work skythex.

----------


## Nudeplumber

Its no longer possible to group with someone from an other faction so I doubt anything will work... Unless there are some sort of port things that allows other factions to use it.

----------


## BlackMagician

> Unless there are some sort of port things that allows other factions to use it.


even if there are i think they are fixxed (unless they are something "special"?).

----------


## Nudeplumber

> even if there are i think they are fixxed (unless they are something "special"?).


Yeah, I doubt anything like that exists... This may be the end, so Im glad I had time to fully gear my twink before the fix.

----------


## kazso

> i found a way to get back to the isle after choosing faction. maybe someone has an idea if there is some item or sth that i can put on the isle like the Direbrew's Remote - Item - World of Warcraft


How can i go back? Because i managed to choose a faction (alliance) without completing "A New Fate"  :Smile:  Now im in SW and my HS has been automatically set to Elwynn Forest.

This is how it looks when you get out without completing the quest:


That balloon and the 2 pandas will stay there till the end of time  :Smile:

----------


## Character2099

Kazso, how did you manage to choos a faction with-out completing that quest? any noticable side effects due to gaining a faction through other means? BG Ques, Dungion grouping? Tahnks.

----------


## kazso

I'm only lvl12, so i can't say yet whether LFG works or not. Sadly i don't have time tonight to level up to 15, so i will report back tomorrow.
BG's work, because i basically selected a faction, although i didn't complete the quest.
Choosing a faction without completing the quest is really easy to figure out, but i wouldn't tell yet how to do it (i don't want it to be hotfixed just yet). Hint

----------


## Character2099

> I'm only lvl12, so i can't say yet whether LFG works or not. Sadly i don't have time tonight to level up to 15, so i will report back tomorrow.
> BG's work, because i basically selected a faction, although i didn't complete the quest.
> Choosing a faction without completing the quest is really easy to figure out, but i wouldn't tell yet how to do it (i don't want it to be hotfixed just yet). Hint


Oh, I see what you did Kazso. Not sure how you could get back on the island though. Would like to see what happens if you complete the quest for the opposite faction. Would you then be duel factioned, or would it revert your previous faction? I thought about hearthing right as I chose faction, if that would hearth me back to island with my new faction.

----------


## Teryaki

So what your saying is if you get ported off the island as Alliance or Horde without completing the quest, and then hearth back, theoretically you owuld be able to choose another faction?

Only thing I'm weary about would be when you choose your faction again if you can indeed go back. There's three things that would happen. First thing that could possibly happen is you have both Horde and Alliance faction, so in a sense just like being neutral you can fly from Horde to Alliance flight paths, use both Auction houses, etc. The second thing that would happen is when you choose the opposite faction after already being one, it just simply overwrite what you had previously chosen and you end up being the faction you chose last. Lastly, and chaotically, it could create an unhandled code in the databases, either crashing your client and never being able to log into that character again, or to a further extent crash the server because you created something that was unhandled by the server.

Just my thoughts if you can choose two factions.

-Teryaki

----------


## skythex

not so easy, but gonna test it now. btw, having hearthstone set to the isle after choosing faction can be pretty sick. gonna release how to do it and what you can do with it later. http://tinypic.com/r/54981v/6

----------


## Character2099

Any word on the Cross-faction guilds that were formed, are they still functioning or did Blizz find a hotfix for that too?

----------


## Devanh

Can confirm Cross-faction guilds still work (has 2x my self) on Ravencrest and Burning Legion (EU) if u care.  :Smile:

----------


## Thrawl

Anyone from *EU*
able to do a summon on me? Newly made char.

----------


## Nudeplumber

> Oh, I see what you did Kazso. Not sure how you could get back on the island though. Would like to see what happens if you complete the quest for the opposite faction. Would you then be duel factioned, or would it revert your previous faction? I thought about hearthing right as I chose faction, if that would hearth me back to island with my new faction.


Has anyone tried this already?

----------


## Devanh

You cant complete it twice - If ally and go back and try do the quest the window pops up but nothing happends, you cant rechoose a faction.

----------


## Nudeplumber

> You cant complete it twice - If ally and go back and try do the quest the window pops up but nothing happends, you cant rechoose a faction.


Thank you very much. Could you possibly PM me the way you get back on the island? Would really appreciate  :Smile:

----------


## Character2099

> You cant complete it twice - If ally and go back and try do the quest the window pops up but nothing happends, you cant rechoose a faction.


Devanh, was this done the way Kazso explaned where the quest was abandoned while the faction window was up and then reacepted after faction gained. Not just returning to the island after chosing a faction and speaking to the quest giver without the quest in your logbook. Just for clarification.

----------


## Nudeplumber

Will rep if anyone PM me the method used to get back on the island.

Thanks

----------


## Teryaki

> Will rep if anyone PM me the method used to get back on the island.
> 
> Thanks


Are you still a neutral panda or are you a faction right now? I don't think there is a way if you are already a faction afaik.

----------


## Nudeplumber

> Are you still a neutral panda or are you a faction right now? I don't think there is a way if you are already a faction afaik.


I dont have a faction.

----------


## Garneth

Looking for US Pandarens. PLS PM or contact on skype. Thank you!

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

> Looking for US Pandarens. PLS PM or contact on skype. Thank you!


What do you need it for? Do you have a new method or theory?

----------


## Teryaki

So my theory ultimately failed, but here is what I thought might have worked. It might still work but in different ways, so feel free to experiment with this concept.

Macro I was going to use:



```
/script repopme()
/run ForceQuit()
```

Steps:

Get to the quest where you have to accept a factionDelete your hearthstoneDo the auto-unstuck feature to kill yourselfIn the process of killing yourself, click on the NPC to bring up the menu to choose a factionWhen you die, click a faction you wantHit the macro before you get portedWhen you log back in, you are dead but in the area that you chose the factionClick the "return to graveyard" button, or go to a Spirit Healer???Profit

When I get to step 8, I cannot click the return to graveyard. My body is on the island, but I cannot return to the graveyard, and when using the spirit healer you are still outside the starting area.

I think that if we can get someone on the island to resurrect you while dead I believe it would let you go back to the island. I would like to see if we could test this, but I would need a person who could resurrect me, and I need to get to 15 again on another toon.

My battletag is Teryaki#1677 US if you would like to help me out. I probably wont be on tonight but tomorrow I could test it out.

----------


## kazso

With a shaman you could solve this problem, but you need to level up to 30 just to test this  :Frown:  And Reincarnation might still need an Ankh. But i'm not sure, because i didn't play a shaman since MoP started  :Smile:

----------


## Bhald

Could use Resuscitate that the monk gets at level 18 or Resurrect for priests at 14.

----------


## kazso

My char is now lvl15. LFG is available, so choosing a faction counts towards the quest completion, not the actual quest itself ("A New Fate"). Now i just need to test the various methods on a new char, that allows me to stay on the isle after choosing a faction  :Smile:

----------


## kazso

Selecting another faction the second time isn't possible indeed  :Frown: 
The quest is still there and i can pick it up, but when i choose another faction, i just hear a clicking sound and the faction window closes.

----------


## Gamer1204

Lvl 20 looking for way out
eu:btag;nvm

----------


## Bronius

dam this is nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## themuffin0

Hotfixed as of 10/22

Wonder what will happen to the ones that are already out?

----------


## Epidromeas

nice find dud

----------


## Lisa497

So you just never pick a faction? Where do you complete the quests? Wouldn't completing some quests give you rep with stormwind / orgrimmar, etc?

----------


## gurluas

> So you just never pick a faction? Where do you complete the quests? Wouldn't completing some quests give you rep with stormwind / orgrimmar, etc?


 You can get rep with both factions.

----------


## Nudeplumber

No it did not give you rep.

----------


## TehVoyager

So what happened to those who allready got out now that this has been "fixed" (lol fixed 5 gold sais someone finds a new way out in less than 2 weeks)

----------


## ZCFC

I'm just sat here on my neutral level 15 waiting for a way out :P

So is there no known current way of doing this?

----------


## kazso

> I'm just sat here on my neutral level 15 waiting for a way out :P
> 
> So is there no known current way of doing this?


Nope. Even getting back to the isle after choosing a faction isn't possible anymore.

----------


## gurluas

Meh...My Crossfaction guild vanished...Oh well back to unsubscribing.

----------


## angrytestie

yea my guild disbandet too  :Frown:  **** blizzard  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## NoorThePacifist

Here's a much, MUCH longer grind that might work:
1) get to level 41 (mining and herbing, mostly)
2) drop mining, take up inscription
3) mill herbs and make scrolls until inscription is 35
4) make a scroll of recall and read it

since you are over level 40, you should teleport to one of the scroll's "lost" locations in Azeroth

----------


## skythex

i can still get back to the isle with my lvl 48 pandaren char. so i could test that inscription thing if i find the time for it

----------


## jamesgreen

How did they delete everyone's guilds so easily? I am very disappointed that both of mine were removed and I did not even invite anyone to the guild.

----------


## Dan2010

> How did they delete everyone's guilds so easily? I am very disappointed that both of mine were removed and I did not even invite anyone to the guild.


Would have been quite simple, all they had to do is make a check to see which guilds has both horde and alliance characters, and then just disband them all

----------


## Kalyino

> Here's a much, MUCH longer grind that might work:
> 1) get to level 41 (mining and herbing, mostly)
> 2) drop mining, take up inscription
> 3) mill herbs and make scrolls until inscription is 35
> 4) make a scroll of recall and read it
> 
> 
> 
> since you are over level 40, you should teleport to one of the scroll's "lost" locations in Azeroth


Would you have the bag space to do this though?

----------


## CyboR

My guild are gone aswell, must have been removed yesterday  :Frown: 
Sucks!

----------


## jamesgreen

so what would happen if i leveled 5 pandas right now and joined LFD? is it still possible to get out?

----------


## Lemour

> step 1: Create a Pandaren and level up, you can questing but do Not choose any faction
> step 2: Level up by mining or herbing if you can't get xp from mobs.Reach lvl 20 and learn Zen Pilgrimage - Spell - World of Warcraft. 
> step 3: Go to The Peak of Serenity and find a place drown yourself. Run towards to The Maelstrom on world map with spirit buff and die again.
> step 4: After the second death you can now talk to Spirit Healer and rez at Kun-Lai summit
> screenshot View image: pan
> Note: You can complete quest from both factions
> 
> Credit to 丧钟镇剑客
> =====================================================
> ...


4x rep for this awesome exploit!

----------


## Lemour

> step 1: Create a Pandaren and level up, you can questing but do Not choose any faction
> step 2: Level up by mining or herbing if you can't get xp from mobs.Reach lvl 20 and learn Zen Pilgrimage - Spell - World of Warcraft. 
> step 3: Go to The Peak of Serenity and find a place drown yourself. Run towards to The Maelstrom on world map with spirit buff and die again.
> step 4: After the second death you can now talk to Spirit Healer and rez at Kun-Lai summit
> screenshot View image: pan
> Note: You can complete quest from both factions
> 
> Credit to 丧钟镇剑客
> =====================================================
> ...


Cool exploit, 4x rep for sharing!

----------


## CyberEu

Im trying get some of these items:

Items - World of Warcraft

To keep out the isle

----------


## kazso

> so what would happen if i leveled 5 pandas right now and joined LFD? is it still possible to get out?


No. You can't queue for LFD before you choose a faction.

----------


## Winsane

> Here's a much, MUCH longer grind that might work:
> 1) get to level 41 (mining and herbing, mostly)
> 2) drop mining, take up inscription
> 3) mill herbs and make scrolls until inscription is 35
> 4) make a scroll of recall and read it
> 
> since you are over level 40, you should teleport to one of the scroll's "lost" locations in Azeroth


I'm trying to do this, but it seems like you can't level to more than ~25-26 with mining and herbing on the island, because i'm only getting 20 xp per gather at level 24..

----------


## kazso

I just tested this on my lvl41 toon (not a panda  :Smile:  ) and i still get 20 xp for those herbs and ores. So, from lvl24 to lvl41 you get 20 xp for every herb and ore.

----------


## spritemuna1

its fixed... when i try teleport its says *can't use here*

----------


## Yiqubha

Is it still possible to create neutral pandas? and make crossfaction guilds with them?

My previous xfaction guild is still up and running netting me tons of gold. But I recently changed server and would love to have one of those again !

----------


## sezz

Is summoning still working? Or is there any other way to leave the island?

----------


## Augury13

> Is summoning still working? Or is there any other way to leave the island?


try it..... No need to bump such an old post when you can just test it.

----------


## Yiqubha

This has been fixed don't bother wasting your time on it. The only way I can think of to get out of there now would be a teleport hack. Which as far as I know has also been fixed. (unfortunately) =C

Edit: The xfaction guild however still hasn't been fixed/removed mine is still up!

----------


## sezz

> try it..... No need to bump such an old post when you can just test it.


Sorry, but I cannot try it without having some neutral pandas outside of the starting area.




> This has been fixed don't bother wasting your time on it. The only way I can think of to get out of there now would be a teleport hack. Which as far as I know has also been fixed. (unfortunately) =C
> 
> Edit: The xfaction guild however still hasn't been fixed/removed mine is still up!


Thanks Yiqubha, I recently found a neutral panda on the armory (white server name, no horde/alliance logo, no factions - he also leveled from 67 to 69 in the last days) so I was curious if there's still a way out. Guess I'll just keep my level 15 panda until they adds new bugs or teleport items  :Wink:

----------


## rockyfortesque

if he lvled from 67 to 69 then i seriously doubt that he done it on mining/herb on island...

----------


## Alfalfa

> Sorry, but I cannot try it without having some neutral pandas outside of the starting area.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Yiqubha, I recently found a neutral panda on the armory (white server name, no horde/alliance logo, no factions - he also leveled from 67 to 69 in the last days) so I was curious if there's still a way out. Guess I'll just keep my level 15 panda until they adds new bugs or teleport items


You mean this guy?
Doubleagent @ Mannoroth - Community - World of Warcraft

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/9377137846

----------


## Cromi38

Does this still work? I would check everything on here but there are too many pages :/ also can I use both action houses? Horde and ally cuz that could be useful. Also if people want to level why don't you send your character this Elixir of Ancient Knowledge - Item - World of Warcraft it should help a bit right?

----------


## Effluxion

i dont think ti work anymore tbh

----------


## Cromi38

> i dont think ti work anymore tbh


It should look at the guys armory in the link above, and the people wondering about him leveling he probably leveled using pet battles.

----------


## Sliptree

He's stated he levels via herbing and mining, but he only does it when fully rested.

----------


## Doubleagent

> if he lvled from 67 to 69 then i seriously doubt that he done it on mining/herb on island...


Neutral World of Warcraft - YouTube
Hour Long Herbing

----------


## coffeeblack

does it still work?

----------


## KnightRyder

> does it still work?


Yes, he is still leveling. Currently level 70

----------


## DARKFOXX

I just leveled to 20 on wandering isle, you cant pet battle, or join a dungeon or use zen pilgrimage I havent tried the 5 group up then que for a dungeon thing but I doubt you can since all dungeons are locked until you meet the requirements, the requirements are to pick a faction.

----------


## rockyfortesque

If you read whole thread carefuly you should know that we already tried everything you mentioned.... *STOP NECRO FIXED EXPLOIT THREAD* if you didnt find other way to exploit it

----------

